# Convert round handle Stihl trimmer to Bike handles?



## macs woodshop (Apr 1, 2020)

Is it possible to switch round handle Stihl FS91R to the bike handles of the FS 91 ? i think there are times when either one would have an advantage, but don't want to own 2 trimmers for that reason alone. My guess is that they are interchangeable, but would like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Training Wheels (Apr 1, 2020)

macs woodshop said:


> Is it possible to switch round handle Stihl FS91R to the bike handles of the FS 91 ? i think there are times when either one would have an advantage, but don't want to own 2 trimmers for that reason alone. My guess is that they are interchangeable, but would like to know. Thanks.



I think that you'll just need to add the handles, mount and the longer control switch. I'd look for aftermarket or someone who made the conversion in reverse. I think it'll be fairly expensive at the dealer. 
Best,
~TW


----------



## macs woodshop (Apr 2, 2020)

I looked a little more closely at both models in a local dealer yesterday. The guy behind the counter initially said yes , sure I could do what i was asking. the shaft of either trimmer is the same size. Howsver, as we looked at the trigger and the way it mounts on one or the other is different. I assume the throttle cable connects to engine in the same way for both. but the cable itself is longer for the bike handle compared to the round loop. that's one example of different parts/ attachments, etc. need to see it all broken down further, or just be able to try to make the conversion. More research. Still welcome comments
Thanks for your comments above.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (May 1, 2020)

Good questions, I started my original trimmer was an Echo 2110 with Bicycle handle. While I owned and operated it for over 20 years trouble free, I have added 3 more Echo's that are non bicycle and one Stihl FS90 AVE that has bicycle. Having operated the non bike ones the past year or 2, I will say I porefer the Bicycle one after 20 years of enjoying it's perfect fit for me. Good luck with the conversion or acquisition of a Stihl w/ bicycle handle.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (May 1, 2020)




----------

